# RRP Article has posted



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

I mentioned in a previous post I was writing an article on RRP for Buildipedia.com. It has posted. I have some other articles there as well. I'm hoping to do more writing as the body breaks down, I'd appreciate anyone going to read and provide feedback, support, encouragement, grief, whatever. I encourage those who haven't been to Build to look around, it's a great site. They have numerous channels and deal with topics that range from skyscraper systems to homeowners painting bathrooms. The article is geared toward homeowners and the general public. If you have any topics you feel might be of value to homeowners, pitch them to me as they might have article value. Thanks!

http://buildipedia.com/at-home/pain...nation-understanding-the-epas-new-rrp-program


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

In the interest of disclosure, I was paid to write that article. However, I have no affiliation with Build, they hire me to write, that's it. My compensation is standard and fixed, payable regardless of the success or failure of the article. (I'm paid before they realize it's a bomb:lol. I don't gain financially from web traffic and recieve no pay per click revenue whatsoever. I don't want guys thinking that I'm encouraging traffic to put money in my pocket. I'd genuinely like the feedback, and I'm generally interested in anything building or trade oriented, and assume most those here are as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a pretty good recap of RRP, well done!


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks RCP, I appreciate that. They liked it too. The more the general public knows, I think the easier the job will be for the compliant, the harder it will be for the non who choose to dabble. BTW, I love the minions remark. Classic.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Joe,

You have the gift of gab. A good read. 

Just for your information, the EPA has raised the cost of compliance from $8 to $124 to $35 to $376. (like that helps)

I'm finding compliance cost range from 5% to 10%, but I've learned short cuts. Subs who work for Home Depot, Lowe's and major window installers got their compliance cost pretty low. Exterior painting could hit the figures you sited.

I wish I had your gift :thumbsup:


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Dean, I'm Irish and I actually kissed the Blarney Stone, so I'm full of Blarney. I know we disagree in some respects, but we're on the same team. Thanks for your complimentary words.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Informative and easy to read, not always an simple thing to do. Thanks


"The EPA estimates $8-124 dollars added cost." 


What are they smoking.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, my figures would be a lot higher and I think they really messed up how it would scale with the job.

A large job it would add a whole lot more than $124. They should have done percentages. 5-10% is more realistic.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ligboozer said:


> Informative and easy to read, not always an simple thing to do. Thanks
> 
> 
> "The EPA estimates $8-124 dollars added cost."
> ...


Obviously the real good stuff:yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

From what I have read, the costs were based on the additional paperwork to comply with RRP. Because everybody was already using lead safe practices according to existing OHSA and HUD rules, right?


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

RCP said:


> From what I have read, the costs were based on the additional paperwork to comply with RRP. Because everybody was already using lead safe practices according to existing OHSA and HUD rules, right?


UM, yeah, um, that's right, I forgot.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> From what I have read, the costs were based on the additional paperwork to comply with RRP. Because everybody was already using lead safe practices according to existing OHSA and HUD rules, right?


 If everyone was already then why all this fuss. :no: I went by one I didn't get today from a bid two months ago, and it had been scraped and oil primed. Not a single piece of plastic was used. 

Thankfully not occupied, but there are lead chips everywhere about 10 feet out from the house. I am not gonna bother snitching, but I stole his painter. He is starting Monday for me.


----------

